

Apple is Negotiating $4.5 Billion Apple iPad Deal with Turkey - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/02/apple-is-negotiating-4-5-billion-apple-ipad-deal-with-turkey.html

======
afsina
This is rather disturbing. Event they lower their margins crazily they cannot
match say, Nexus devices. Plus this would be a softare-hardware lock-in that
Turkish people cannot effort in the future. Very very bad move, if they do
this..

------
Osmium
Quite impressive. What's their current profit margin on iPads? 30%? Not to
mention that this won't cannibalise an existing market: this is all extra.
People in Turkey who were going to buy iPads probably still will. If anything,
it might make more sales as word-of-mouth spreads from the students.

Edit: Just saw the price per unit. Even at $300 there's probably still a good
profit margin though, especially if they're non-Retina models.

------
johng
Would that qualify as one of the biggest "sales" ever? :)

~~~
ArabGeek
maybe

------
btian
$300 per unit sounds low. Cheapest iPad 4 goes for $500, and Apple has a ~40%
margin. Selling an iPad for $300 will eliminate all their margin.

~~~
hkarthik
I bet they plan to make up for it with content sales via iTunes and the App
Store.

------
smackmybishop
What's next, Gucci textbook covers? They could buy just as many Nexus 7's, at
full MSRP, at 33% savings.

Let's see, $1.5B saved... Average Turkish teacher salary (after 15 years) is
$16,000/yr. They could trivially save 93,750 teacher-years of salary?

~~~
muhuk
But a more open platform like Android would perhaps produce a less consumerist
generation. That would truly be a shame. And what if some of them chose to
tinker and build things?</sarcasm>

------
ArabGeek
I think the Turkish goverment is wasting thier money, they could have bought
the indian tablet which cost below 100

~~~
btian
that's comparing apples to oranges

